# Bolt Torque Specs



## severus (Oct 11, 2018)

Seriously have been searching for hours and can't seem to find any solid information on this stuff. What are the torque specs for the motor mount that is above the drive belt, all of the bolts, and also if they are torque to yield bolts or not. Also, what are the torque specs for the 2 bolts that connect the drive belt tensioner to the engine block?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wonder how many shops actually spend the extra time torquing every bolt they put back in.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Not any shop that’s still in business that’s for sure.? I don’t torque many bolts unless it’s engine internals like head gasket or lower intake. Ill also torque a few select other bolts. 

If you really want the torque specs I can look them up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TTR solid engine mount


Anybody know the torque specs on the TTR engine mount i know there is 6 bolts to it




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## fire_webber (Oct 2, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> Not any shop that’s still in business that’s for sure.? I don’t torque many bolts unless it’s engine internals like head gasket or lower intake. Ill also torque a few select other bolts.
> 
> If you really want the torque specs I can look them up.


Follow up question. Do these bolts need to be replaced? I've taken them off to replace the water pump; then later for the belt later (tight on money at the time). And now I'm replacing the head gasket this week.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

fire_webber said:


> Follow up question. Do these bolts need to be replaced? I've taken them off to replace the water pump; then later for the belt later (tight on money at the time). And now I'm replacing the head gasket this week.


which bolts?


----------



## fire_webber (Oct 2, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> which bolts?


The motor mount bolts that secure the engine to the frame.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

fire_webber said:


> The motor mount bolts that secure the engine to the frame.


I have removed mine a reused at least 4 times now without any issue. The manuals do say they should be replaced since they are considered TTY bolts. Hope that helps.


----------

